# Need some info about Re-Designing Network



## b20beast (Feb 9, 2009)

Greeting to all,

I am new to here. 
Let me introduce myself;
My name is Stephan and i am from the Caribbean.

Now to the good part....

We have a medium sized organization,
Now within the organization, we have many different ip networks on one physical network.

The reason being is to separate the network.

We have a File Server on one network with the Scheme of 192.168.0.0/24

Clients in the headoffice are also on this network.


Now we Have DVR Systems thats use a 192.168.100.0/24 Scheme as well.


Also Have a 'Pixel Point Server' Which basically is a Cash Register Server, With One in each location of our WAN.

Our Wan is connected to our headoffice by a switch, no routers.

These Pixel Point Servers are on a 10.10.0.0/16 Network.



Now the problem.
As we can foresee the problem is that, All these networks are on one broadcast and collision domain.

I can run a packet sniffer in promiscuous mode and read all broadcast.

And as the network continues to grow... Performance will be affected.



I Would like to know how i should go about re-designing the network.


Regards,
Stephan


----------



## b20beast (Feb 10, 2009)

Any expert advise?


----------



## ducu_00 (Feb 10, 2009)

*vlan*



			
				b20beast said:
			
		

> Greeting to all,
> 
> I am new to here.
> Let me introduce myself;
> ...



Your problem is the single broadcast domain. Forget about collisions if your network is switched (ie no hubs). For this one, the solution is to implement VLANs. If you want more (for example to interconnect the networks), you should consider to supplement the setup with a router.


----------



## rbelk (Feb 10, 2009)

Also use FreeBSD with PF for your Firewall:e


----------



## b20beast (Feb 11, 2009)

ducu_00 said:
			
		

> Your problem is the single broadcast domain. Forget about collisions if your network is switched (ie no hubs). For this one, the solution is to implement VLANs. If you want more (for example to interconnect the networks), you should consider to supplement the setup with a router.



Thanks for the reply,

To impliment VLANS what do i need?
I will need routers at each location, is this correct?


----------



## ducu_00 (Feb 12, 2009)

*vlans*

Vlan creation is a switch function. You only need a router if you want to interconnect the vlans. There are multi-layer switches also (switches with routing capabilities). See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VLAN and follow the links .

Keep in mind that the new design is _essentially_ dependent on: 
1. the actual internetwork design;
2. the exact requirements;
3. the designer (your) skills.


----------



## b20beast (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks alot bro


----------



## b20beast (Feb 12, 2009)

What are some affordable VLAN Capable Switches With routing capability?


----------



## b20beast (Feb 12, 2009)

Also can pfsense or monowall do VLAN?


----------

